
Why Apple Won’t ARM the MacBook (2011) - luu
http://www.realworldtech.com/apple-stays-x86/
======
dottrap
A refreshing in-depth, well-reasoned, article. And I think all the arguments
hold up well today. I forgot I was reading something from 2011.

